# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Offering 3D Printing Service with Ultimaker 3

## SkiBum326

Hey Everyone!

I am a Senior at the University of Pennsylvania, offering a 3D printing service with my Ultimaker 3.
If you have a job and are interested, please post here and I can refer you to my website - I don't have enough posts on this forum yet to post my link.

Austin

----------


## SkiBum326

Here is the link to my website.  Just remove the spaces and it should work:

https:// austinsmall326. wixsite. com/ austins3dprint

----------

